# another rave - breakaway bike shop : saratoga, ca



## wchane (Aug 8, 2006)

hidden behind starbucks at the entry of big basin way is breakaway bike shop. took my old stumpy there on saturday to have the pedals swapped out - as i was about to break something or seriously injure myself if i attempted any longer (already took out a chunk of my bed frame messing with it). i gave up and had them do it...i figured somewhere between $20-40 was the cost.

they did it immediately, and admitted it was the toughest pedals they have ever removed. they took out a huge breaker bar and struggled with it for almost 20 minutes. two people working on that bike, i was rather embarrassed. anyways...they got my new eggbeaters on then i asked what i owed them...$5. i thought he was joking. $5 was all they wanted, there was no doubt they deserved more, and no doubt in my mind a nice tip was deserved.

A+++++++++ i'd definitely go there again.


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

hope they greases the new ones...


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

wchane said:


> hidden behind starbucks at the entry of big basin way is breakaway bike shop. took my old stumpy there on saturday to have the pedals swapped out - as i was about to break something or seriously injure myself if i attempted any longer (already took out a chunk of my bed frame messing with it). i gave up and had them do it...i figured somewhere between $20-40 was the cost.
> 
> they did it immediately, and admitted it was the toughest pedals they have ever removed. they took out a huge breaker bar and struggled with it for almost 20 minutes. two people working on that bike, i was rather embarrassed. anyways...they got my new eggbeaters on then i asked what i owed them...$5. i thought he was joking. $5 was all they wanted, there was no doubt they deserved more, and no doubt in my mind a nice tip was deserved.
> 
> A+++++++++ i'd definitely go there again.


The owner, Dave, is a great guy and I always stop in to say hi whenever I'm heading up Hwy. 9.

+1 for Breakaway :thumbsup: 

*[email protected]*


----------



## craigthomas (Nov 14, 2007)

I always refer friends to Breakaway for service (and bikes). They're not swamped, they're nice, and they do a good job for a reasonable price. 

Hope Dave gets a more prominent sign so more people will know he's there.


----------

